

Want to be a VC? Sometimes all it takes is to be the last man standing.  - markpeterdavis
http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/2011/02/sometimes-all-it-takes-is-to-be-the-last-man-standing-2.html

======
pmchiu
If this is actually true (I've never tried to get a VC job) maybe partners in
VC firms should plan better because they'd end up with better hires instead of
the dregs who can't find a job anywhere else. No wonder some VCs are
completely useless.

